# MyProtein Delivery



## Matt.

Ordered on Friday came today. Great service from MP.

Protein is unflavoured and tastes absolutely fine.


----------



## Prism Detailing

Fantastic company and delivery is amazingly quick !


----------



## DMH-01

Always had good service from them :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA

:devil::devil: Matt :thumb:

See you on the powerlifting thread soon mate :thumb:


----------



## Guest

I must have a weak stomach . I think unflavoured whey tastes a bit like off milk . Mind you I mix mine with water only.


----------



## Matt.

Prism Detailing said:


> Fantastic company and delivery is amazingly quick !





DMH-01 said:


> Always had good service from them :thumb:


Which products you guys taking from MP?


----------



## Razzzle

Strawberry cream for me, mix with water only too - Since I cant have milk


----------



## Matt.

Whey Isolate?


----------



## ITHAQVA

Matt. said:


> Whey Isolate?


Its more fun & tasty if its WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAhaaaaaay isolate :thumb:


----------



## Ben_ZS

MyProtein are excellent in terms of service, product quality and value. Never looking back now.

In the tubs at the moment;
-Banana Impact Whey
-Creapure powder
-Banana Milled Oats
-Husks (For that brand new colon you've always wanted) :lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA

Ben_ZS said:


> MyProtein are excellent in terms of service, product quality and value. Never looking back now.
> 
> In the tubs at the moment;
> -Banana Impact Whey
> -Creapure powder
> -Banana Milled Oats
> *-Husks (For that brand new colon you've always wanted)* :lol:


Detailing your Colon, nice :thumb::doublesho


----------



## Ben_ZS

I does 'narf clear you out. :doublesho


----------



## deanchilds

*New to all this Gym lark!*

Edit wrong place.


----------



## DMH-01

Matt. said:


> Which products you guys taking from MP?


I was using Creapure and Impact Whey Isolate.


----------



## Prism Detailing

Impact Whey - Smooth Chocolate, tastes amazing.


----------



## Guest

Prism Detailing said:


> Impact Whey - Smooth Chocolate, tastes amazing.


Yeah, really great tasting protein :thumb:

I decided try to Bulk Powders chocolate whey to compare. It's the foulest tasting excuse for chocolate I have ever had the misfortune of trying. I've got 2.5kg of the stuff to get through too :lol:


----------



## possul

Is It just me or is there a little to much choice.
I want protein but there is some many different ones to choose from and I end up not buying any


----------



## Matt.

The reason I bought the Isolate was because of the low fat and carbs.


----------



## J1ODY A

is it me, or does the title of this thread sound like some low budget porno?!?

think I need to start back on the old proteins... will browse the site later!


----------



## ITHAQVA

J1ODY A said:


> is it me, or does the title of this thread sound like some low budget porno?!?
> 
> think I need to start back on the old proteins... will browse the site later!


:lol::lol: :thumb:


----------



## toddy2

Does anyone know if there's a discount code for the site???


----------



## Matt.

MP652691 :thumb:

Don't forget to use their PriceBeater. I saved over £20.

What items are you looking at?


----------



## possul

Protein for lean muscle growth
They have 3 different ones. 
After a bit of reading im thinking the isolate


----------



## Matt.

Yep, has less carbs and fats.

Which size and flavour?


----------



## possul

I've tried strawberry cream and it was a bit to sweet
I'm probably going to go with banana as I actually like it.
il get the 5kg as my bro uses it to.


----------



## Matt.

Can't find the Banana in 5kg on the PriceBeater.

What about Vanilla 5kg £59.37 instead of 74.99


----------



## possul

Its £74.99 on MP


----------



## Matt.

Yes. I have found you that price on their PriceBeater. 

That's why I wanted to know which flavour and size you were after. 

Has it got to be that flavour?


----------



## possul

I don't fancy trying something I might not like. I like the banana so will stick with that I think


----------



## Matt.

1kg Banana is £17.57

If you have normal Whey it's £27.06 for 2.5kg


----------



## possul

What would you go for lean muscle. If the isolate is best for this il go for that. price isn't my main concern As long as I get the right product


----------



## Matt.

Isolate. Then if you want a carb, go for Dextrose.

Dextrose is sooo sweet though. I can't stand it! 

Unflavoured Isolate is fine.

Where do you train?


----------



## possul

Just at home. Its not religious, I just to keep fit try and keep trim. Were as my bro wants to get big and bigger still!
Il give it a try then.


----------



## toddy2

Matt. said:


> MP652691 :thumb:
> 
> Don't forget to use their PriceBeater. I saved over £20.
> 
> What items are you looking at?


Thanks:thumb: I'm just after some whey, zma and glutamin


----------



## rich-hill

Here is mine. Ordered 11 yesterday and arrived at 11 today


----------



## Matt.

What's in small white bag and who used that code?


----------



## Matt.

toddy2 said:


> Thanks:thumb: I'm just after some whey, zma and glutamin


Have you ordered yet?


----------



## Pugnut

Matt. said:


> MP652691 :thumb:
> 
> Don't forget to use their PriceBeater. I saved over £20.
> 
> What items are you looking at?


I'm looking for strawberry whey protein what does the discount code give me?


----------



## TubbyTwo

I use them as well, always top service and great prices.


----------



## Matt.

Pugnut said:


> I'm looking for strawberry whey protein what does the discount code give me?


If you go for the Impact Whey Isolate, 2.5kg for £33.53 instead of £42.99

1kg is £17.57 instead of £20.99

5kg is £59.37 instead of £74.99

The code gives you 5% off too.


----------



## Pugnut

What the main differences between Impact whey and Impact whey isolate - It comes in an extra 13.50 for 2.5kg strawberry (without the discount code) just wondering if it's worth it?


----------



## rich-hill

Matt. said:


> What's in small white bag and who used that code?


The small white bag on the right is BCAA, use this in a drink in the office to sip through out the day


----------



## Pugnut

Matt. said:


> If you go for the Impact Whey Isolate, 2.5kg for £33.53 instead of £42.99
> 
> The code gives you 5% off too.


How do you get it for 33.00 - comes in at 40.84 with referral discount


----------



## Matt.

Pugnut said:


> What the main differences between Impact whey and Impact whey isolate - It comes in an extra 13.50 for 2.5kg strawberry (without the discount code) just wondering if it's worth it?


Less fat, less carbs, more protein. :thumb:

The unflavoured is fine. Doesn't taste rancid or anything!

Are you definitely sure you want Strawberry?


----------



## Matt.

Pugnut said:


> How do you get it for 33.00 - comes in at 40.84 with referral discount


Using the PriceBeater.

Find out what you definitely want, flavour and size and I'll check the price.


----------



## Pugnut

Matt. said:


> Using the PriceBeater.
> 
> Find out what you definitely want, flavour and size and I'll check the price.


At the moment I use maximuscle strawberry and I like the taste so want something similar to that. I also have the vanilla one and hate it. I'll got for 2.5 kg in banana or strawberry. Let me know what you can find thanks! :thumb:


----------



## rich-hill

Matt. said:


> Using the PriceBeater.
> 
> Find out what you definitely want, flavour and size and I'll check the price.


I couldn't see the price beater anywhere on the website....?


----------



## Matt.

Impact Whey Protein 2.5kg Banana £27.06 instead of £29.49

Impact Whey Isolate 2.5kg Strawberry £33.53 instead of £42.99

Plus the 5% code.


----------



## Matt.

rich-hill said:


> I couldn't see the price beater anywhere on the website....?


Homepage bottom left.


----------



## Pugnut

Matt. said:


> Impact Whey Protein 2.5kg Banana £27.06 instead of £29.49
> 
> Impact Whey Isolate 2.5kg Strawberry £33.53 instead of £42.99
> 
> Plus the 5% code.


Ok I see the price beater but it asks for a website URL - so where is it cheaper?


----------



## Matt.

Pm'ed. 

Let me know what you go for.


----------



## Andy_RX8

Really good company.

Their delivery is second to none and the MP points scheme is rewarding aswell.

I have been using them for the past 3 - 4 years.


----------



## sidewalkdances

The quality is fantastic. I used to work for them (Sales role) until a month ago, still buy the products.

If you need any questions answering, just give me a shout.


----------



## Ross

Just ordered a few things from them,hope the service is like every body says:thumb:


----------



## TubbyTwo

I ordered some last wed AM and had it on my desk by thursday PM. cant grumble with that.

Tastes pretty good too


----------



## Spoony

I might try them once my gaspari is out. Gaspari is a blend of all sorts sand contains BCAAs too - anybody use them?


----------



## rich-hill

Spoony said:


> I might try them once my gaspari is out. Gaspari is a blend of all sorts sand contains BCAAs too - anybody use them?


I use to use gaspari super pump per workout, and their during working supplement (can't remember the name though)


----------



## S2TTB

I've found over the last few months their deliverys are hit or miss. Got fed up with orders not turning up - sometimes the items been in stock when ordered, not turned up for a week and then they cancelled the order without even telling me.


----------



## tomah

Prism Detailing said:


> Impact Whey - Smooth Chocolate, tastes amazing.


Do you take it with milk or water?

Is it better than PhD Pharma Whey HT+?

I keep reading that it's very tasty stuff, too.


----------



## tomah

Okay, so I bought the MP Impact Whey Smooth Chocolate.

WOW... IT'S REALLY SWEET.

Maybe it's because I'm not used to artificial sweeteners, but with just water, it's sickly.

I was hoping I'd be able to use it with just water and shake it up by hand, but it looks like I'll need to use the mixer and add a little peanut butter to make it a bit more savoury to my palate.

In a positive light, it's much less gritty than the Bio ******* stuff I've just finished.


----------



## SteveyG

^^ Have you used PhD? I don't think I'd fancy anything sweeter than that. How does it compare?


----------



## tomah

SteveyG said:


> ^^ Have you used PhD? I don't think I'd fancy anything sweeter than that. How does it compare?


I haven't tried PHD.

I was on the fence, trying to decide between trying PHD and MyProtein, and went for MP.

I'll probably acquire a taste for the MP over time, but I might try PHD next time.

I'd love to hear from someone who had tried both, and get their verdict on what's sweeter.


----------



## SteveyG

I normally use PhD but am willing to give MyProtein a go when I get paid. I've not tasted anything better than PhD though so far - so easy to drink (apart from PhD Waxy Vol!!!)


----------



## jamest

I've recently started taking the unflavoured impact whey protein and it tastes fine. Mix in with water, a few shakes and it is all pretty much diluted.

Delivery from MyProtein was pretty quick too. I used someones code on here, so someone would of got some points.


----------



## tomah

SteveyG said:


> I normally use PhD but am willing to give MyProtein a go when I get paid. I've not tasted anything better than PhD though so far - so easy to drink (apart from PhD Waxy Vol!!!)


I'd love to hear your thoughts what you do :thumb:


----------



## Mr.Ry

rich-hill said:


> I use to use gaspari super pump per workout, and their during working supplement (can't remember the name though)


I use gaspari super pump as a pre workout n it's great!!


----------



## CharlieHotel

I had PHD chocolate cookie whey a year ago and it was bloody lovely.
This one PhD Nutrition Pharma Whey Chocolate Cookie 2.2kg: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Beauty

Currently using CNP vanilla pro peptide. Mixes ok with milk. Tastes good.
I bought it from discount supplements or bodybuilding warehouse, can't remember now. Got a good deal as it was 24 free CNP flapjacks with it and 10% off so came to £45 at the time.


----------



## Matt.

Bit of an update to this really.

I haven't even touched Dextrose or Creatine Gluconate. Up for grabs if anyone is after it?

I've hardly touched the protein either  

Waste of money.


----------



## Spoony

Mr.Ry said:


> I use gaspari super pump as a pre workout n it's great!!


Used to use this but not sure it's good for you lol. I found I started to rely on it and so stopped taking it.


----------



## Jimski

Have used MP for a few years now, I use their multi vits, BCAA+, thermopure, CLA and Impact Whey.

Delivery is stupid quick, they were a day late on my last order and sent out free protein muffins!! Big thumbs up from me and always some discount codes on t'internet for something!


----------



## Strongey

i recently bought impact whey in blackcurrant but havent tried it yet - does anyone mix with milk?


----------



## Jimski

I find milk is the best mixer, plus the extra goodness. Mixing with water tastes like cack!!


----------



## colarado red

The do an excellent service imo, never had problem in the 7 to 8 years i have used them.


----------



## Rowan83

I used to love Myprotein, had a few issues with them in the past though so don't really use them anymore.

Found an even better company now.....


----------



## 123HJMS

Bulkpwders are better IMO, better service, slightly cheaper and better quality of products ... this is coming from someone who has competed as well


----------



## SteveyG

I've given up on powders now after deciding I was just throwing money away. It's easy enough to get sufficient protein in the diet from food.

8 months clean  and increases to muscle mass is all the proof I need :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Same here, i get it the natural way from the foods that contain it


----------



## bigbadjay

I used to get loads of hurricane xs for MMA but not doing that much these days and find it abit heavy with all the fine ground oats, its like a meal replacement

Anyone know a 'lighter' alternative from myprotein but still with all the stuff chucked in like creatine etc


----------



## Tom48

BareFacedGeek said:


> Yeah, really great tasting protein :thumb:
> 
> I decided try to Bulk Powders chocolate whey to compare. It's the foulest tasting excuse for chocolate I have ever had the misfortune of trying. I've got 2.5kg of the stuff to get through too :lol:


Our right there BP protein is crap, frothy weird stuff. But MP postage costs to the Channel Islands are extortionate, whereas BP is cheap so I'm stuck :0(


----------



## O`Neil

To save me starting another thread, can someone recommend me a protein powder (one that`s easy to mix) as I really have no idea where to start and I `m looking to bulk up. I just can`t seem to get enough anywhere near enough calories inside me and I`m hoping protein shakes will help.

Thanks


----------



## ITHAQVA

O`Neil said:


> To save me starting another thread, can someone recommend me a protein powder (one that`s easy to mix) as I really have no idea where to start and I `m looking to bulk up. I just can`t seem to get enough anywhere near enough calories inside me and I`m hoping protein shakes will help.
> 
> Thanks


There will always be new threads regarding protein powders because most of you don't want to hear the truth about how little you should be relying on then :thumb:

You should be working really hard to get as much of your protein from whole food sources. Supplements are just that, to supplement your already really good diet.

As for bulking. Try to go for lean bulking, otherwise you will lose some muscle mass when cutting the body fat.

If you want extra calories, try GOMAD (Gallon of Milk a day)

:thumb:


----------

